# BATMAN!



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey I named my lion batman cause he hangs upside down, and wehn ready to eat swooops down! lol


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Sick ass lion man... how does he react to the tang and the eel? you have almost the exact combination of fish i am going for on my new SW tank so any tips would be sweeet!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Sick ass lion man... how does he react to the tang and the eel? you have almost the exact combination of fish i am going for on my new SW tank so any tips would be sweeet!


first thanx for the comments! second I am using a 90 gallon tank with 100 lbs of live rock. The lionfish was put in last, and thats how it should be... lol becasue everything you put in the tank after will be potential food. The yellow tang, I would recommend never getting another, unless u can support 6 or more. Usually they are just aggresive to other tangs, but this guy gives my lion problems, hes suicidal! He likes to attempt a spear attack against my clown, and when he sees the mandarin whos oblivious he follows him around for a while.. so I wouldnt get another yellow, go with a naso or desjardan, or blue tang they are pretty, active, and dont try to spear everyone. Now the eel and the lion do bump heads, but if you keep them both fed, you will be fine. My lion eats the eels food out of spite, and the eel hates my lion, but as long as they both get food they cool down... so be careful. Add the lion last, and u shld be good, because I added a maroon clown after that became food, and emerald crabs, food he doesnt care he will eat it... lol watch your fingers hope that helped


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i doubt the order in which you added teh maroon clown had anything to do wih the lion eating it, they will eat anything that will fit in there mouth, same goes for the eel.. still some nice fish though.. all you need in there now is an austrailian blue tusk wrasse..


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i doubt the order in which you added teh maroon clown had anything to do wih the lion eating it, they will eat anything that will fit in there mouth, same goes for the eel.. still some nice fish though.. all you need in there now is an austrailian blue tusk wrasse..


the maroon clown was bigger than his mouth and body, it was not as wide as my new tomato clown, but it was huge, he def was in over his head with the maroon clown, but I agree


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good looking V. Lion!

As you probably know, the Lion hangs upside down to help with digestion. Nonetheless, he has
great looking colors.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> Good looking V. Lion!
> 
> As you probably know, the Lion hangs upside down to help with digestion. Nonetheless, he has
> great looking colors.


No coldfire, he hangs upside down because hes batman, not for digestion... lol thanx, I had to get him when I saw his color


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

redbellyman21 said:


> Good looking V. Lion!
> 
> As you probably know, the Lion hangs upside down to help with digestion. Nonetheless, he has
> great looking colors.


*No coldfire, he hangs upside down because hes batman, not for digestion*... lol thanx, I had to get him when I saw his color
[/quote]









Yeah, I have always wanted to get a V. Lion, but went the route of a Reef instead.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> Hey I named my lion batman cause he hangs upside down, and wehn ready to eat swooops down! lol
> View attachment 154731
> View attachment 154732
> View attachment 154733
> View attachment 154734


AWESOME PIC!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

thanx!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

that last lion shot is very sweet...congrads...

just remember to keep that lion well fed or that tomato will meet his maker..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Lovin' the last lion shot. Looks AMAZING. Definitely enter it in the next non-p potm contest.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

thanx I actually posted this clam shot as my non potm






but ur right that was a good pose, thanx

oo and I know to keep him feed, the tomato will be fine I bought him because hes wider than the lions mouth, but I keep him and the eel fed to avoid problems


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

how come that lion swims on its side? is that normal?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

The last pic of the lion is sick!
Nice fish.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

thanx guys, yes the lion hangs upside down all day and when digesting at night, its said they do it to digest, I dunno the exact reason, but he likes it , and thats why I call him batman!


----------

